# Strainer in the Big Thompson



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

A construction crew thought it would be a good idea to put a 18 inch I-beam about 3 inches off the water of the Big Thompson where they are building a bridge for the highway over the river right above the narrows. There is no warning, we where just lucky enough to see it from the road as we went past so we knew it was there.

Anyone know the area well and know who I could contact to complain?

Thanks

MR


----------

